# Emerald Isle Report 8-29/9-6



## Nomad (Jun 3, 2008)

Slooooowwwww......Down at a beach house for the week. Going to spend most of the time fishing the surf out back. 

Pin fish pin fish pin fish.....Seems to be the hottest action going right now..Bad for me, but great for the little ones.

Few sea mullet/whiting/kingfish...what ever you call them, its hard to find them.

Couple of blues on cut bait in the morning.

Lost a 10"-12" Flounder in the surf yesterday...So far, that is the only one I have seen.

I can only hope it picks up before the week is out. Please feel free to offer any bait suggestions/rigging advice.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Whats the beach look like? Steep drop off or shallow? You fishing sloughs or holes? Two hours up to and through hi tide to two hours past hi? Hi/Lo ,or fish finder rig ? Live bait ,dead bait, fresh bait? What are you using for bait? Hook size,type?


----------



## Nomad (Jun 3, 2008)

Over towards the middle of the island...end of Emerald Isle...Beach has a bunch of shell beds...Drops off kind of steep I guess....

Using fish finder with cut mullet..casting out to the first break...

High-Low bottom rig with shrimp..fish bites (shrimp/blood worm)

High-Low with gold hooks and fresh caught sand fleas/mole crabs for Pomps.
(Saw a few pomps "run up" in the surf yesterday. Thought it was a little early for those guys.)

Casting a Carolina type flounder rig with Gulp shrimp (New Penny) for flounder.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like you are doing your part!!! My only suggestion now is to cast out your different baits, rigs and reel them in about a foot at the time every minute till you locate the fish.If this don't work let us know.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

My rec is large live sand fleas tipped w/tiny piece of BW fishbites on appropriate size circle hooks, one rod right behind the breakers and one rod past the outer bar...you won't get many hits but when you do it will be a quality fish. At this time of year sand fleas seem to weed out the pinfish more than other baits and be a little more crab resistant than cut mullet, shrimp, etc.


----------



## Nomad (Jun 3, 2008)

Bout the same today...really slow...Pins...few mullet...thats about it. Gonna try it again in the morn.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Maybe biting from late afternoon till middle of night?


----------



## Nomad (Jun 3, 2008)

Fished from 3pm until 11pm yesterday.

Much better than it has been. The mullet are running up and down the beach. Couple throws of the cast net, and you have all the bait you need.

Caught plenty of Pin fish again....3lbs black drum...Bunches of blues..(Nice size blues as well..They are just murdering the schools of mullet.)

When the sun went down, it was shark time...I think I caught upwards of 20-25 sharks last night...And one big ole' ray.

Still hoping for flounder and red drum....I know they are out there, maybe I am just not holding my mouth right.

Over all it was alot of fun.

Going to try it again today.


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

Great to hear the mullet blow started. Heading down that way tomorrow. Should be some spanish in the surf along with the blues. Use a light rod and a small gold Kastmaster and have some fun!!


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

Hope the mullet keep comin @ ya. That last report sounded like some fun. I really hope ya get hold of that drum before it's time to go & hopefully a few flounder to fry up too


----------



## Nomad (Jun 3, 2008)

Real mixed bag of sorts today...

Spots....Yellow tail...whiting/sea mullet....flounder....blues...few pomps....and of course the sharks and rays at night....still no red drum (But almost!).

Fished hard from 2pm to 1am.....the mullet are still running...its like a never ending river of mullet in the surf...throw the cast net twice and have all the bait you need for 10-12 hours of fishing. 

As far as the (But almost) part goes, Around 8 pm something hit one of my fishfinders and really made my 850 Penn sing!.....Now I am still pretty new to alot of this stuff, but I've felt a few drum on the other end of my mono once or twice...it didn't head shake like a shark...it didn't "walk" off like a ray....Maybe it's just wishful thinking...but it sure felt like a drum to me...

I guess in reality it could have been an old boot caught up in the rip current...But I'm gonna call it an almost drum...and there is nothing you can do to stop me!

Loads of fun today...one of the best mixed bag fishing days I've had in a while. I'm completely exhausted, but I plan to do it all again tomorrow!

Tight Lines.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Good ! Keep us up to date.


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

Good luck to ya On what I'm guessin is your last day. Hope you slay 'em. Can't wait to hear the report.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

throw out a bluefish head on that 850..theres PLENTY of big 5-7' biters around right now...



Jesse


----------

